# Renting in The Springs - Advice please



## KaChow (Jul 18, 2015)

We are looking to move into the springs. 
It's our first time renting in Dubai.

I've heard that it is best to not offer a 1 chq payment incase the landlord doesn't make the repairs he's obliged to (so in case of multiple payments, you would hold the next cheque until the repairs/issues are made/resolved). 

What should I look out for when renting in The Springs?

Thanks in advance:juggle:


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Multiple cheque rentals means handing over ALL of them post dated before you'll be granted a lease.


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

LesFroggitts said:


> Multiple cheque rentals means handing over ALL of them post dated before you'll be granted a lease.


If you are renting in the Springs, or any other villa in Dubai come to mention it, then you can always ask if the landlord has a maintenance agreement in place.

We are in the Springs and have this with our landlord, basically if anything goes wrong we call the maintenance guys who fix within 24 hours.

Landlord then settles the bill periodically.

This is a *must* with the aircon units here as they are getting on age wise somewhat.


----------



## KaChow (Jul 18, 2015)

GloballyRelaxed said:


> If you are renting in the Springs, or any other villa in Dubai come to mention it, then you can always ask if the landlord has a maintenance agreement in place.
> 
> We are in the Springs and have this with our landlord, basically if anything goes wrong we call the maintenance guys who fix within 24 hours.
> 
> ...


Thanks, GloballyRelaxed. I have heard of that, how much more will that cost on top of the rent? Or if I want to take out a maintenance contract on my own, is that possible? Do you recommend any?


----------



## KaChow (Jul 18, 2015)

LesFroggitts said:


> Multiple cheque rentals means handing over ALL of them post dated before you'll be granted a lease.


I see, so it won't help in the case of landlord/tenant disputes, would it?


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

KaChow said:


> I see, so it won't help in the case of landlord/tenant disputes, would it?


Afraid not. Once you have your lease set up you MUST get your Ejari registration done with RERA, they are the overall support to where you can escalate problems that are not being resolved in negotiations between the tenant and landlord. But the RERA route needs to be the last resort method as once you approach them your relationship with the landlord will be seriously affected.


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

KaChow said:


> Thanks, GloballyRelaxed. I have heard of that, how much more will that cost on top of the rent? Or if I want to take out a maintenance contract on my own, is that possible? Do you recommend any?



Hi mate,

Usually included in the total rent price as part of the deal.

If you check with the realtor on each place they can tell you.

Feel free to take out a maintenance contract yourself the landlord will love you to bits as basically you will be keeping his/her villa in pristine mechanical condition for the next tenant.

Something that they should be doing.

Hope this helps.


----------



## KaChow (Jul 18, 2015)

LesFroggitts said:


> Afraid not. Once you have your lease set up you MUST get your Ejari registration done with RERA, they are the overall support to where you can escalate problems that are not being resolved in negotiations between the tenant and landlord. But the RERA route needs to be the last resort method as once you approach them your relationship with the landlord will be seriously affected.


That's good to know! I had no idea. Thanks. 
I was told if you pay in multiples, you can hold the upcoming check against any work that needs to be done on the house that he landlord has refused to repair.

Anyway, I think I would press for the LL to take out a maintenance contract - is it worth it?


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

KaChow said:


> Anyway, I think I would press for the LL to take out a maintenance contract - is it worth it?


Most definitely.

Supply in the Springs at the moment for potential renters is plentiful so you are basically spoiled for choice at this present time.

So go for it, if they say no...move on and their loss.


----------



## KaChow (Jul 18, 2015)

GloballyRelaxed said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Usually included in the total rent price as part of the deal.
> 
> ...


Blimey! No luck at all. Neither owner wants to take out a maintenance contract, I guess it's on me.

Before signing on the contract, how do I make sure there are no issues with the house? Am I supposed to look for leaks, electrical issues, etc, how does it work? 

Also, just as a rule of thumb, the asking price on a rental - I know it's negotiable, but by how much? 

Thanks for your input, very helpful!


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

KaChow said:


> Blimey! No luck at all. Neither owner wants to take out a maintenance contract, I guess it's on me.
> 
> Before signing on the contract, how do I make sure there are no issues with the house? Am I supposed to look for leaks, electrical issues, etc, how does it work?
> 
> ...


I would suggest you don't bother and just walk away. Currently it's certainly a renters market and The Springs is no exception especially as there's 977 2/3 beds some with studies / maids below 180k, multiple cheques on Dubizzle tonight alone. As previously suggested leave it to the landlord and don't believe what the real estate hype says. If the landlord isn't interested in maintaining their property what does that infer to you? The Springs certainly isn't the newest around so potential for major repairs aren't should be unexpected.


----------



## KaChow (Jul 18, 2015)

Roxtec Blue said:


> I would suggest you don't bother and just walk away. Currently it's certainly a renters market and The Springs is no exception especially as there's 977 2/3 beds some with studies / maids below 180k, multiple cheques on Dubizzle tonight alone. As previously suggested leave it to the landlord and don't believe what the real estate hype says. If the landlord isn't interested in maintaining their property what does that infer to you? The Springs certainly isn't the newest around so potential for major repairs aren't should be unexpected.


Yeah I'm after one with a maids. this particular one was a 2M and he wanted more than he advertised it for. Going back to my notes, he had it advertised 15K less a few weeks ago! Ridiculous. 

Went there today to check out the property and surprise surprise it backed onto the main road!!! I was ready to pay deposit, chq in hand. What a joke!


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

Cannot underline this enough.

No maintenance contract in place with the landlord then don't touch with a barge pole.

All a maintenance contract does is give you the tenant the expedited fixing when stuff goes wrong (and it will as its the Springs) they still charge but this time its on the landlords account and not yours.

So no chasing up an errant landlord to get anything fixed and then chasing up again to get compensated for fixing it as you had to shell out yourself as you couldn't live without electric/water/ac/ so on so forth.

As far as bargaining on the price of a villa, there is no incentive for an agent to do this for you as he/she only gets paid on the percentage amount of the villa leased.

The way to pitch this is to say to the agent that you will pay the commission on the original amount advertized regardless of any amount they manage to knock off.

Now they can work for you.


----------



## KaChow (Jul 18, 2015)

GloballyRelaxed said:


> The way to pitch this is to say to the agent that you will pay the commission on the original amount advertized regardless of any amount they manage to knock off.
> 
> Now they can work for you.


!!!!! Now why didn't I think of that? Clever. 

Now, Ive been looking, and hardly any of the Springs come with a maintenance contract - one agent did tell me that anything below 1000dhs is the tenants liability and anything above 1000dhs the landlord will repair. 

So many players in this game!!!


----------



## KaChow (Jul 18, 2015)

Pulled out of it. It was just getting too messy. I was told from the beginning that a maintenance contract was in place, when asked them for proof, I was told the owner has his own people he will send out. As far as I know, this could be a brother or cousin or whoever. Is this the norm? 

I cancelled and got my deposit back (luckily enough!) The agent was really annoyed that I wasn't trusting him/her and started going on a rant and borderline abusive/harassment. Needless to say, I pulled out and took my business elsewhere. Such bad experience! The search continues...


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

KaChow said:


> I cancelled and got my deposit back (luckily enough!) The agent was really annoyed that I wasn't trusting him/her and started going on a rant and borderline abusive/harassment. Needless to say, I pulled out and took my business elsewhere. Such bad experience! The search continues...


Best way mate, plenty more out there property wise, also same goes for agents as well, ask em if they like sex and travel and move on to a decent agent.


----------

